# General > Book & Author Requests >  Howard Pyle: The Story Of King Arthur and His Knights

## Shuai

Pyle. Dead. Book. Good. 

(Not to mention its sequels. i.e.: The Story of the Champions Of the Round Table, The Story of Sir Lancelot and His Companions, The Story of the Grail and the Passing of Arthur).

----------


## Naiad

Dear, can i ask you something?
please explain yourself.
Thank you. )

----------


## Shuai

In other words, Pyle, the author of the book, is dead. The book to which I am refering, in turn, is good. 

ALSO- please, for the love of God, don't call me dear.

----------

